# Everyone predicting my third boy



## george83

I'm 23 weeks with baby number 3 but we've stayed team yellow. However it doesn't stop everybody asking me if I want a girl this time and following it up by saying I'm going to have a boy. I have a generic response I just roll out about "a girl would be lovely but I know where I stand with boys and we wouldn't need to buy anything if it was another boy" but each time I get asked I feel my heart breaking. I would love to have my baby girl but I know it's not going to happen and I find it so hard keeping up this 'happy, I don't mind' act all the time :cry::cry:


----------



## nickyb

:hugs: I've been there Hun there's nothing really that will shake that feeling for now especially as your team yellow, I had to find out if this boy number 4 for me as I knew I would need time to be ok with it, my response to others would be like yours I don't mind boys are easier etc but inside I felt choked! 
Thankfully I found out I'm having a girl and due soon, I really hope this is your girl too! Did u get a nub shot from your scan ? 
I'll keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## Mommy_DK

I hope you get the girl you want :hugs: I want a boy SO bad for DH and D's as we already have two girls. Everything is pointing to a girl and I am devastated mostly for ds , he has been praying almost every night for a brother . There are tests you can take since you are a bit further along (if you can't wait to find out)!and it will tell you blue or pink . A friend of mine used one with her last baby and it was 100% accurate ! 

Good luck!


----------



## george83

Thanks ladies. We had our nub shot at our 12 week scan but at our 20 week scan we purposely asked not to see. I have been more tempted to find out this time as I'm genuinely worried about how I'll feel after giving birth if it is another boy but at the same time I'm also worried I'll disconnect from the pregnancy if we found out we were team blue (this pregnancy wasn't planned and it took me much longer to feel excited than I did with my last two). I actually can't believe how strong this feeling is this time, I'm such a bitch :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Aaaaaw :hugs: I know exactly how you feel ); the chart I use to find out what I'm having has been 100% accurate for me my best friends two babies and my sisters baby says I will be having yet ANOTHER girl! I was so sad I cried and complained to DH for 30mins about it. I Love all of my kids but I really wanted another little boy! But I started wondering what this one will look like and be like because they all look so different and have very different personalities and I got a *little* excited. What if she has blue eyes like my mom? What if she becomes a famous actress? And I got a little more excited . Just the sound of a baby's cry and holding them is so exciting so I'm back to being happy about it again. Because even tho I wanted to be carrying the worlds next Vin Diesel this could be the worlds next Halle Berry I'm carrying ! Who knows! I know it's really hard (I'm still trying to cope) But just try to remember all of the excitement that a newborn brings and how much fun it is to learn And bond with your new baby. More importantly , of course, what we really want is a healthy baby! 

I know DH and I are still going to Ttc a baby boy three months after this baby is born using the chart so I think that is helping us cope with the gender disappointment too. Have you decided if you want to know the gender yet?


----------



## LauT

Hi SIL

I do know the feelings you're going through. I am now pregnant with my 3rd baby and have two sons already - aged 2 and 1. I knew I wanted children close together so all have been planned. I REALLY want a girl too. I absolutely adore my boys and if anyone had said what's your ideal scenario I would have always said boys first then my girl last but I just have a strong feeling I will have another boy. I only have brothers but am very close to my mum and I just always imagined I would have that with a daughter when I was older. I play it down to everyone except my husband how much I really long for a daughter as I know how terrible it must seem to have a preference. I couldn't help but cry after my second scan even though I knew we would like to go on and have a 3rd at that point. We do consider a 4th anyway but I want to have a 4th because I want 4 children, not as a last ditch attempt at a girl, you know?


----------



## kaths101

I have 2 boys and pregnant with number 3, it's still early for me but I'm just wAiting for the comments!! I've told my best friend and she has already said I hope you have a girl!! Arghh why can't people just keep their mouths shut! 
We will probably find out at 20 weeks, I'm too impatient!


----------



## LauT

kaths101 said:


> I have 2 boys and pregnant with number 3, it's still early for me but I'm just wAiting for the comments!! I've told my best friend and she has already said I hope you have a girl!! Arghh why can't people just keep their mouths shut!
> We will probably find out at 20 weeks, I'm too impatient!

Yes, I think we will find out too. I don't know what's best - to know at 20 weeks so you can get your mind right or when the baby is here because you'll love them anyway when you see them, if you know what I mean?! 

How far along are you? X


----------



## kaths101

LauT said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 boys and pregnant with number 3, it's still early for me but I'm just wAiting for the comments!! I've told my best friend and she has already said I hope you have a girl!! Arghh why can't people just keep their mouths shut!
> We will probably find out at 20 weeks, I'm too impatient!
> 
> Yes, I think we will find out too. I don't know what's best - to know at 20 weeks so you can get your mind right or when the baby is here because you'll love them anyway when you see them, if you know what I mean?!
> 
> How far along are you? XClick to expand...

Only 5 weeks 4 days so have a lonnnng wait. I think I would rather know sooner rather than later to get my head round it. I know I will love them anyway no matter what. 
I also want to be prepared if it is a girl, as though I think I would like a girl I will be pretty sad not to get a third boy too :wacko:. I was packing away some baby clothes the other day and thinking what if I never use these again. Flipping hormones!


----------



## kaths101

LauT - do you have any gut feelings with this one? With both my boys I knew they were boys, with this one I'm not getting a feeling either way yet. Which I don't know if I'm setting myself up for a fall. 
There are all boys in OHS family so I'm just thinking it is impossible to think I have a girl in there!


----------



## LauT

kaths101 said:


> LauT - do you have any gut feelings with this one? With both my boys I knew they were boys, with this one I'm not getting a feeling either way yet. Which I don't know if I'm setting myself up for a fall.
> There are all boys in OHS family so I'm just thinking it is impossible to think I have a girl in there!

Hi Kaths101, I think because I've only had boys I just can't imagine being told it's a girl! I'm trying to stay open minded but just keep thinking it's bound to be another boy. I love my boys but would just love to have a daughter too. I'd feel the same if I had two girls now, I'd really want a boy xx


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs: I've been there, twice actually.

I have 3 boys and stayed team yellow with the last two and had a longing for a girl. With number 3 I really did struggle with it for a while, i worried no end about having a 3rd boy and no girls and would I ever get over never having a daughter...

My 3rd son is here and my gosh he is perfect, I look at him and can't imagine why I ever felt so sad over a 3rd boy. The older two adore him too.

I hope this is a girl for you, but if it is a boy, you'll be fine :thumbup: I STILL get the comments on an I going to try for a girl though.


----------



## LauT

Yes, I can imagine that once they're here you just love them more than anything. That's what makes me feel tempted to stay team yellow this time. Although this is the only time it would help practically to know about rooms as it's our 3rd.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I know exactly how you feel. When I got pregnant with this one, #3, everyone was like "oh it will be a boy". I kept telling everyone I didnt care if baby was a boy or girl, but deep down I am so longing for a girl. When the uktrasound tech told us 'boy', I felt a tinge of dissapponent. I feel bad for feeling that way, especially after losing 3 previous to this pregnancy, but I just can't help it. I desperately want a daughter someday. To make things worse, when I go out with DS1 and DS2 to the store or somewhere, numerous times I've had cashiers look at them and ask "is that one a girl?" I say "no it's a boy" and they kind of smirk like "oh...I'm sorry..."  

But that was then and now I'm just a couple weeks from being due. Both of my boys have a great bond with me and their dad, a special one that is different between us. They love sports and I LOVE being a football/basketball/baseball mom. I love fishing with them. I love reading to them. And I love that one day when I get my girl, she will have at least 3 older brothers to watch over her <3 

However, I won't lie - with baby #4 we will either be team yellow or I'm going to have the ultrasound tech write the gender on a piece of paper so I can look at it alone...just in case I need a cry. I think even though we feel guilty for feeling that way, it's only because we know deep down one day we will look back and think "omg I can't believe I cried over that!" Because we won't be able to picture our lives without our DS's :)


----------

